# Any fellow collectors out there?



## WhenMusicWasBeautiful (Sep 20, 2010)

Wondering if there are any other collectors of vinyl and shellac records?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

vinyl for me.
i do have some neat old 78's, though - the weingartner/vpo beethoven 9, ormandy/philly's first tchaikovsky 6.

dj


----------

